# Halloween costume Ideas



## Gidji

I've done some of these costume for Pony Club and they're all fairly easy to do.
//Pajama party. Just wear your pajamas, and get really creative with your horse. Put one of those night caps on him (if he will put up with it) and make him look like a sleepy pony.
//Indian...Put hand prints all over him and feathers in his mane.
//Barbie... You can dress up really girly, and put like pink bandages, and pink ribbon and ride around with a barbie doll on your saddle.
Try and do a costume that suits his colours.


----------



## reveriesgirly

i got this from another posst .since dominos a paint .. put a painter suit on and put a cardboard sign on his side and say , WET PAINT


----------



## Domino13011

reveriesgirly said:


> i got this from another posst .since dominos a paint .. put a painter suit on and put a cardboard sign on his side and say , WET PAINT


 
Thats a really cute idea. Haha i like it


----------



## thunderhooves

ya, wet paint. and the other post said to tie on some brushes and stuff. and i think it said "Caution, Fresh Paint". lol, good luck!


----------



## Domino13011

what is the link to the other post?


----------



## Britt

I see a happy cow! Frm California! Lol...

He's a cutie.


----------



## Domino13011

haha cute ^^^ 

thanks


----------



## ilovestitch

These are some awsome pictures i found for ideas, tweek em and make them your own! I love Halloween! The sheep one is defiantly my favorite!


----------



## Domino13011

Haha i thought the pink panther one was cute


----------

